# Trail Riders in Indiana?



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow hoosier. I'm the opposite of you, about 100 miles north of Indy. 

There are tons of people who ride brown co, I try to get there at least once a year. Though its rare for me to get time to trail ride, when I do I usually trail ride Salamonie or Tippe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foggyridge (Nov 11, 2011)

Of course! 
Well, hopefully come spring I can run into more people out and about. It's kind of a bad time to be looking for trail riding buddies!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm a little far (Cincinnati), but we usually get to Brown County a couple of times each year for a long weekend. That's become our "test drive" camping trip for the year.

I liked Midwest Trail Ride as well, other than having to ride that same stretch of trail to get between camp and the main trail system. 

I've heard Deam Lake is really beautiful and we had plans to go there this year but had to call off at the last minute.  Maybe this coming spring.

I like the loop at Brookville Lake (near Liberty) - it's not long, maybe just eight miles or so - but we generally make a day ride out of it. Get there in the morning, ride the loop in one direction and go back to the trailer for lunch. Then we ride the loop again, this time in the opposite direction, and call it a day. 

It's a very easy ride, and Indiana takes great care of it's horse trails so you don't have to deal with the vast expanses of mud that we do here in southwestern Ohio. Having said that, though I recently heard that Caesar Creek just did some major improvements to its trail system, and there's also Hueston Woods State Park. 

Farther east, there's East Fork State Mudho. . .er, Park.:lol: Also, Shawnee State Park has good trail (but primitive camping, unless you stay at Ben's Happy Trails); Paint Creek State Park is nice, we were just there on Sunday. And there's also Pike Lake, which I haven't ridden in a couple of years. From what I've been told it used to be pretty rough, but the last time I was there it didn't seem too bad. Rocky in parts, but some really nice riding as well.

One of the "jewels" of Ohio is Hocking Hills State Park, which would be quite a trek for you if you're in Indiana (think long-weekend), but it's really a beautiful area. Similar to Shawnee National Forest in southern Illinois, but more compact - lots of caves and box canyons, waterfalls, cliffs and boulders with huge trees growing on top of them. The state doesn't offer much in the way of horse camping there, but from what I've been told there are some nice private cabins that also have barns/paddocks for your horses so you can stay and ride. 

I don't know many places in northern Kentucky to ride - the only one I've done was AJ Jolly, but there's not a lot of trail there to make it worth the trip from where you are. However, if you have any suggestions (within an hour or two of Cincinnati), I'm open to hearing them. It's always fun to check out places I haven't been before!


----------



## GaitedHorseLover (Nov 28, 2011)

*Looking for someone to ride with too*

I just signed up for this forum as well. I am looking for someone to ride with. I just moved to Owen County (Spencer Area) , which is close to Brown Co. I have two horses. We just moved to Indiana and I would love to get together and ride with you. I have a trailer. You can contact me at [email protected].

Hope to hear from you and anyone else in the area who likes to go trail riding. 

Take care,


----------



## GJS (Nov 12, 2012)

I would recommend joining one of the clubs available. Indiana Trail Riders Association or Old Capital Saddle Club both are good groups that sponsor rides. It would be a good way to meet people and go RIDING! Look at O'Bannon Woods in Corydon, it is a Great place to ride, 100+ miles of trails on the Ohio and Blue Rivers!


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I live a bit NE of Louisville and ride in southern Indiana regularly. O'Bannon and Deam Lake are my favorite day ride places. My horse is coming back from an injury, so I'm not riding much right now, but I hope to be back in full force in the spring. 

What kind of riding do you like? Terrain, speed, distance, etc?


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I realize this is an outdated thread but horse people never veer far from what we love! 
I live in Orange County Indiana. Always looking for new riding buddies. Message me directly at: strotman4711 ?at?gmail


----------

